# [solved] nvidia-drivers und virtualbox-pakete bauen nicht

## Randy Andy

Mahlzeit miteinander.

Kann schon seit geraumer Zeit folgende Pakete nicht mehr erfolgreich bauen:

```

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1 [3.1.4] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1 [3.1.4] USE="hal -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 [195.36.03] USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 0 kB

```

Das passiert aber nicht nur mit den neueren versionen, sondern auch mit den bereits installierten und funktionierenden paketen!

Also seit einigen world updates bleiben immer diese 3 Pakete als nicht zu kompilierende übrig, alle andern sind kein Problem, warum nur?

Denken die o.g. pakete ich wöllte sie crosscompilieren? Schaut doch bitte mal in die logs (gekürzt auf's wesentliche),  und helft mir auf die Sprünge, und mein Dank wird euch ewig nachlaufen   :Laughing: 

```

 cd ./out/linux.amd64/release/bin/src

  make

  +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++

  Hardening is enabled which means that the VBox binaries will not run from

  the binary directory. The binaries have to be installed suid root and some

  more prerequisites have to be fulfilled which is normally done by installing

  the final package. For development, the hardening feature can be disabled

  by specifying the --disable-hardening parameter. Please never disable that

  feature for the final distribution!

  +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++

Enjoy!

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE ...

 * Preparing vboxvideo module

make -s -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build all 

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_64.h:695,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:5,

                 from include/linux/unistd.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_64.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:4,

                 from include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from include/linux/smp_lock.h:5,

                 from include/drm/drmP.h:53,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:64:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/asm-offsets.h:1:35: error: generated/asm-offsets.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/vboxvideo_drm] Error 2

make: *** [vboxvideo] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4624:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3699:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-      LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                               ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/build.log'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1 [3.1.4] USE="hal -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 [195.36.03] USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (01 Mar 2010)

# Grand mask of qt:3 and remaining reverse dependencies

# pending removal on 21 Mar 2010 (bug 283429)

- media-libs/amd64codecs-20071007 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Steve Dibb <beandog@gentoo.org> (5 Nov 2008)

# Mask realplayer codecs for security bug 245662

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713051.html

- sci-misc/qcad-2.0.5.0 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

*** Resuming merge...

                                                                                                                                      

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1

 * VirtualBox-3.1.4-OSE.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc hal kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.33-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking VirtualBox-3.1.4-OSE.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE ...

Checking for environment: Determined build machine: linux.amd64, target machine: linux.amd64, OK.

Checking for kBuild: found, OK.

Checking for gcc: found version 4.4.3, OK.

Checking for as86: found version 0.16.17, OK.

Checking for bcc: found version 0.16.17, OK.

Checking for iasl: found version 20091013, OK.

 CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/mppresent-generic.cpp

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.c

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.c

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.c

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.c

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.c

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_64.h:695,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_64.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.c:35:

/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/asm-offsets.h:1:35: error: generated/asm-offsets.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_64.h:695,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_64.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.c:35:

/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/asm-offsets.h:1:35: error: generated/asm-offsets.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_64.h:695,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_64.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.c:35:

/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/asm-offsets.h:1:35: error: generated/asm-offsets.h: No such file or directory

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-reorder-blocks -ffreestanding -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -Wno-sign-compare -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -D__AMD64__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.c

kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-reorder-blocks -ffreestanding -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -Wno-sign-compare -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -D__AMD64__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.c

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-reorder-blocks -ffreestanding -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -Wno-sign-compare -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -D__AMD64__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.c

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_64.h:695,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_64.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.c:35:

/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/asm-offsets.h:1:35: error: generated/asm-offsets.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_64.h:695,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_64.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.c:35:

/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/asm-offsets.h:1:35: error: generated/asm-offsets.h: No such file or directory

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-reorder-blocks -ffreestanding -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -Wno-sign-compare -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -D__AMD64__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.c

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-reorder-blocks -ffreestanding -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -Wno-sign-compare -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -D__AMD64__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.c

kmk: *** Exiting with status 2

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1 failed:

 *   kmk failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4240:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           MAKE="kmk" emake TOOL_YASM_AS=yasm KBUILD_PATH="${S}/kBuild" || die "kmk failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/build.log'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 [195.36.03] USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (01 Mar 2010)

# Grand mask of qt:3 and remaining reverse dependencies

# pending removal on 21 Mar 2010 (bug 283429)

- media-libs/amd64codecs-20071007 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Steve Dibb <beandog@gentoo.org> (5 Nov 2008)

# Mask realplayer codecs for security bug 245662

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713051.html

- sci-misc/qcad-2.0.5.0 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

*** Resuming merge...

                                                                                                                                      

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  acpi amd64 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.33-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2 ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                   [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -s -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux             SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4208:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3145:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-      LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                               ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/build.log'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: It seems we have nothing to resume...

```

Und wieso sagt er das?

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

Iss doch alles korrekt so, gell.

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r6

  [2]   linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

  [3]   linux-2.6.33-gentoo *

uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.33-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Feb 25 18:50:38 CET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

localhost andy # eselect binutils list

Installed binutils for target i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   2.20.1 *

Installed binutils for target x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

localhost andy # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *

               

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *

localhost andy # 

```

Die Ausgabe von:

emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/191828/

und von 

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/environment 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/191829/

Hülfeeee

----------

## franzf

Ähm, aber der Symlink /usr/src/linux zeigt shcon auf den aktuell genutzten, und da ist auch überhaupt shcon ein kernel gebaut, oder?

Nicht dass du deinen Symlink neu gesetzt hast und das sind jetzt ungebaute, frische Sourcen...

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Franz,

ähh, ja. Da steht doch unter uname dass genau der kernel läuft, auf den auch der symlink mit eselct zeigt.

Passiert denn da was ungutes, wenn ich nachdem ich den Kernel gebaut habe, den Bau nochmal angestossen hatte (mit genkernel, wollte was in den settings nachgucken mit xconfig) und dann nach dem verlassen von xconfig startet ja der kernel-bau, den ich dann jedoch sofort abgebrochen habe.

Ausserdem hatte ich danach nochmal die sourcen gemerged, in der Hoffnung auf aktuellere patches. Wird da was bestehndes meiner kernel.module überschrieben?

Hab Heute leider nicht mehr viel Zeit, aber werde ggf. den kernel nochmal nachbacken, wenn sonst nichts auffälliges ist.

Aber warum werden denn dann andere Pakete wie z.B Heute noch openoffice fehlerfrei gebaut?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Andy

 *Quote:*   

> Passiert denn da was ungutes, wenn ich nachdem ich den Kernel gebaut habe, den Bau nochmal angestossen hatte (mit genkernel, wollte was in den settings nachgucken mit xconfig) und dann nach dem verlassen von xconfig startet ja der kernel-bau, den ich dann jedoch sofort abgebrochen habe.

 Was da nun genau passiert kann ich dir nicht sagen.., aber ich fürchte nichts gutes, sofern es abgebrochen wird...

Ich persönlich baue meine kernel manuell, ich würde da mal den Kernel Tree aufräumen, zb mit "make mrproper" (Vorsicht das Cleant auch die .config mit weg!)

Doch da du die genkernel Scripts nutzt würde ich empfehlen den Kernel damit mal komplett neu zu bauen.

(evtl. auch vorher unter /lib/modules/2.6.33...) das alte Module Verzeichnis löschen oder umbenennen.)

----------

## Randy Andy

So viel Zeit muss sein...

Danke Franz, dass war ja 'n Ding!

Hab den kernel nochmal neu gebacken, rebooted, und das war's ! (symlink gelassen wie er war=korrekt)

Danach ließen sich die 3 "bösen" Pakete wieder wie gewohnt bauen, und der Andy ist mal wieder um 'ne Erfahrung reicher geworden.

So, nun kann ich auch endlich beruhigt das Haus verlassen, und mit den Kumpels einen trinken gehen   :Wink: 

Bis denne, Andy.

----------

